
Decolonising Mathematics - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/10/14/decolonising-mathematics/
======
andriesm
"A number of scholars have argued that all people are capable of learning
mathematics, to high levels."

How on earth is that even possible. Toddlers can't solve complex differential
equations.

So clearly not all people are capable of math at the highest levels.

Next, I suspect, just slightly, that someone with an IQ of 70 that isn't some
rare kind of savant, MAY struggle a little bit with trigonometry, but I could
be mistaken.

